# Tinkle, Tinkle



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Is it just me, or does anyone else feel the need to go, go, go when they are feeling hyper? My bladder is by no means full, but when I gotta go, I GOTTA GO!:scared0015:


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

YES!!! I wondered why at times I am going literally once, sometimes twice an hour, and it feels like you have been holding it forever. Then other times I do not have this issue. 
Thank you antibodies, thank you very much


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes i had that before too..its insane....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

peaches said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else feel the need to go, go, go when they are feeling hyper? My bladder is by no means full, but when I gotta go, I GOTTA GO!:scared0015:


With Graves', I got amongst other things a prolapsed bladder and uterus. The bladder never fully returned to normal position so when I gotta', I gotta' also.

Thyroid disease causes muscle atrophy and weakness and that would include the muscles that surround and support our innards as well.

Like the heart is a muscle, the lungs are supported by muscle and cannot work to well if the muscles are weakened and a whole bunch of other organs................................

Durn! And Pooey. Talk about ship wrecks; it's a body wreck!


----------



## jpoteracki (Mar 23, 2010)

I have similar issues where I go very frequently all day and the feeling that I have to go RIGHT NOW. Because of some other symptoms that are there with it my gyno thinks that I could have Interstitial Cystitis. I am going to a specialist for that at the end of this month. Could it also be related to my hashi?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jpoteracki said:


> I have similar issues where I go very frequently all day and the feeling that I have to go RIGHT NOW. Because of some other symptoms that are there with it my gyno thinks that I could have Interstitial Cystitis. I am going to a specialist for that at the end of this month. Could it also be related to my hashi?


Hi and welcome. It sure could be. I had a lot of things clear up and go away since proper medical intervention for my Graves' Disease.

And when I am not on the proper dose of thyroxine, a lot of those things raise their ugly heads.

What are your labs like? Can you post recent ones with the ranges also?
What thyroxine replacement are you on and how much?


----------



## shepherdmom2x2 (Apr 4, 2010)

can I join the gotta go club I right there with ya seems some days are worse than others

at night time is a night mare Im always awakend and Gotta go It hard to get a good nights sleep I think that contibutes to the tiredness


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Happened to me last August - October..never clued in that I had Hashi's...was never diagnosed before till of late. Just had hypo symptoms...so this hyper antibody stuff its new to me. Its good to know that I'm abnormally normally when it comes to this stuff  teheheee. ok bad joke.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Since my Synthroid dosage increased from 50 to 75 mcg, I have been waking up at wee early hours from a deep sleep with a brimming FULL bladder and having to go so bad. It feels like when I was 9 mos preggo, lol! I am wondering where all this fluid is coming from???


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

You know, I think it is the Synthroid. Since I started taking it last week, I have been peeing non-stop. And, it is really too early for the med to be having this effect, I think? I peed out 10 lbs of water weight in a week. Could it be that we really do hold on to all that water because of the Hashimoto's? I have been eating low carb all week, too, which makes you get rid of water, but nothing like this.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

I know when my thyroid kicks in..i get hungry and start sweating when i vacuum and do things as where before my body was SO SLUGGISH..i didn't sweat at all....I think its just until things get regulated it should calm down and even itself out.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

@daisy-YES! I am now SWEATING during my aerobics classes. I used to have a really red face and no sweating.

@HeidiBR-I have been peeing like that since I started the Synthroid. My mother says it is water weight. And I believ it is because our Thyroids are working, our metabolism is up to speed and "letting go" of all that crap our bodies have been holding on to. I am losing weight that I have had for YEARS and have not been able to lose, about 10-15 lbs so far.


----------



## monarch (Mar 13, 2010)

So all this time I thought I had a weak bladder? I had no idea my "potty dash" had to do with my thyroid. LOL. Good to know. I was told I had a prolapsed uterus when I was 27 right after my Hashi's diagnosis. Both of these things, the prolapsed uterus and potty dash were things I kept private because I was ashamed of it. I thought I was walking around in a 70 yr old's body internally.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> @daisy-YES! I am now SWEATING during my aerobics classes. I used to have a really red face and no sweating.
> 
> @HeidiBR-I have been peeing like that since I started the Synthroid. My mother says it is water weight. And I believ it is because our Thyroids are working, our metabolism is up to speed and "letting go" of all that crap our bodies have been holding on to. I am losing weight that I have had for YEARS and have not been able to lose, about 10-15 lbs so far.


This is terrific news. Same here; never perspired a drop for many many years and that is one way we rid the body of toxins. Not a good scenario at all!!

So glad to hear this.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

prettynikki5 said:


> I have been peeing like that since I started the Synthroid. My mother says it is water weight. And I believ it is because our Thyroids are working, our metabolism is up to speed and "letting go" of all that crap our bodies have been holding on to. I am losing weight that I have had for YEARS and have not been able to lose, about 10-15 lbs so far.


This is EXACTLY what I think is happening. My face has never had definition and now with this water loss it looks very different - in a good way.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> This is EXACTLY what I think is happening. My face has never had definition and now with this water loss it looks very different - in a good way.


How wonderful!!! So happy for you...

hugs4


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

monarch said:


> So all this time I thought I had a weak bladder? I had no idea my "potty dash" had to do with my thyroid. LOL. Good to know. I was told I had a prolapsed uterus when I was 27 right after my Hashi's diagnosis. Both of these things, the prolapsed uterus and potty dash were things I kept private because I was ashamed of it. I thought I was walking around in a 70 yr old's body internally.


Well I am glad I could bring the subject up. My family says that I have no boundries when it comes to talking about stuff but I say how do I get answers to my problems if I don't aske questions? I was nervous about it the first time I asked my gyno about it. I thought I shouldn't be having bladder issues at my age but the tinkle fairy is not very discriminating on who it touches with it's little wand of bladder nightmares. I now just think wow one more trip to the potty a little bit less weight to be carrying aroundhugs4


----------

